# Did I miss this pig?



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2017)

Did I just miss this pig? That wouldn't be the first time I've missed one this close. What ya think?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2017)

All I see is a black screen, which would make for a tough shot.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2017)

Well I watched the video. ..... Mikey don't miss much and he wouldn't show a good pic of the arrow....... lol


----------



## Triple C (Jun 14, 2017)

Mikey doesn't miss... King of the pig killers!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2017)

Berry, you need a new computer or learn how to operate it. I know, you live in Macon, sorry.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 14, 2017)

X2 on the black screen Mike and I'm not in Macon county...LOL.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2017)

I seen blood on the ground... The college called. They want you  back to work Monday.....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't know why some see a black screen. Anyway, I left the woods at midnight and came back to my paper trail this morning. After finding some more blood which wasn't a whole lot on the whole trail I found my pig 50 yards pass where I stop last night. The first 2 pictures are the blood I wiped off my arrow last night before I left. I did have a trail a paper as I found blood on the rye. The entry hole pretty much was stopped up. I guess the exit was being soaked up by his hair but I had enough blood on the rye to find him. I used a 190 gr Intercepter Shark for the first time in a while. I guess the critters will enjoy. I guess I could say I got charged but he missed me. The pig in the middle of the green light was my target and I was fixing to shoot him when the other two exploded from the rye. I never knew they were there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2017)

What a fatty. Couldn't see the video, but I can see a morning after fat pig. Is this one of those times when one does not want to be in possession of a dead pig? Good job, either way, Mikey.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 14, 2017)

Go to youtube and type in MAH00248 and see if it will come up.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 14, 2017)

Way to go Mike, you hunting like someone with nothing but time on their hands.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 14, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2017)

MAH00248 worked, and after viewing it, I don't think you missed.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol. Knew Mike wouldn't miss!!!!!! Mighty fine sir! Mighty fine!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 15, 2017)

Here's a video clip of yesterday morning. This pig made it a little over 100 yards. If looking back down the field, I started at the far end at around 10 pm and didn't find these pigs till two-thirds down into the field. I've got another clip to put up from the day before where I think these same 3 pigs busted my stalk.
MAH00250


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 15, 2017)

A busted stalk. MAH00247


----------



## pine nut (Jun 15, 2017)

I was thinking , "How Cool was that?"  It was kinda reminding me of a "Snipe" hunt I was on once upon a time.  Just hold that green light on a spot and a pig will run to it and you shoot.  Cool man , real cool!


----------

